# Covid and the vaccine - family experience



## Alligatorob (Oct 16, 2021)

Son, second wife and her daughters all tested positive yesterday, none were vaccinated.   So far symptoms are not too bad, they are sick but not as sick as they could be.  So I was thinking about our family experience, so far:

My wife and I were both vaccinated, she got Covid after the vaccine, I may have.

Son, DIL and step-grandkids no vaccination, all have Covid.

3 grandkids, living with their mother, two were vaccinated, one not.  The mother, ex DIL was also vaccinated.  The only one to get Covid was the unvaccinated grand daughter.

So in total: 

5 vaccinated people
one breakthrough case, and one maybe.  Both breakthroughs were in their 60s, the younger vaccinated folks got no Covid.
No negative reactions to the vaccine.

5 unvaccinated people, all got Covid.
Sounds about typical, but having it in the family feels more real than reading statistics.

The good news is no one is deathly ill, so far anyway fingers crossed.  We do know people who have gotten a lot sicker and died.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 16, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Son, second wife and her daughters all tested positive yesterday, none were vaccinated.   So far symptoms are not too bad, they are sick but not as sick as they could be.  So I was thinking about our family experience, so far:
> 
> My wife and I were both vaccinated, she got Covid after the vaccine, I may have.
> 
> ...


I truly hope that none of you get seriously ill.


----------



## Alizerine (Oct 16, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Son, second wife and her daughters all tested positive yesterday, none were vaccinated.   So far symptoms are not too bad, they are sick but not as sick as they could be.  So I was thinking about our family experience, so far:
> 
> My wife and I were both vaccinated, she got Covid after the vaccine, I may have.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. As far as I know all my scattered family has been vaccinated and no reports of Covid. In my church two people died before the vaccines were available. No news of any recent deaths and almost all who qualified have been vaccinated. Masks and distancing have been the rule.  There was a death in my family due to reluctance to go to the emergency room during the peak.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2021)

Thanks for your sharing, @Alligatorob
I hope yours will all be well.

And I am sorry for your family's loss, 
during these difficult times....@Alizerine


----------



## Don M. (Oct 16, 2021)

All the adults in our family have been vaccinated....but we have 4 great grandkids, 3 of which are too young, yet, for approval....the oldest GGD got her shot about 2 weeks ago.  The youngsters are all going to schools that are doing a good job of hygiene, masking, etc.  

So far, no one has had any problems....knock wood.


----------



## Irwin (Oct 16, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Son, second wife and her daughters all tested positive yesterday, none were vaccinated.   So far symptoms are not too bad, they are sick but not as sick as they could be.  So I was thinking about our family experience, so far:
> 
> My wife and I were both vaccinated, she got Covid after the vaccine, I may have.
> 
> ...


I think doctors are getting better at treating people with covid, so that's good for your relatives who didn't get vaccinated. I'd still be terrified if I wasn't vaccinated and caught covid. Even if it doesn't kill you, you can still have long lasting symptoms and permanent organ damage.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 16, 2021)

So far, no one in my immediate family have contracted Covid-19.  And we have a large family!

Two second cousins, both Registered Nurses got Covid-19 before the vaccines were available.  Both survived.


----------



## Jules (Oct 16, 2021)

@Alligatorob  Thanks for sharing this and wishing everyone in your family well.


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 16, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Son, second wife and her daughters all tested positive yesterday, none were vaccinated.   So far symptoms are not too bad, they are sick but not as sick as they could be.  So I was thinking about our family experience, so far:
> 
> My wife and I were both vaccinated, she got Covid after the vaccine, I may have.
> 
> ...


i know living with a mask sucks but continuing to mask up in public and continuing to distance as best you can will help keep you that much safer. my mom thinks i should just mask up and go to the grocery store. i want to but at the same time i figure i'm exposed enough at work that i don't want to double it by shopping every 2 wks. just because i'm vaccinated doesn't guarantee that i won't still get horribly sick and die. given my comorbidities. so i may just choose to stay home and continue getting my groceries delivered whether my family likes it or not. if they wanna call me names and give me a hard time that's fine. it's not their life.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 16, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> if they wanna call me names and give me a hard time that's fine. it's not their life


Hey being too careful never hurt anyone!  Do what makes you feel comfortable, don't worry about what others think.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 17, 2021)

Very little family, yet one did get covid, after the last winter holidays, before vaccine was available to him. He did recover (whew) and eventually got fully vaccinated.  Not gotten it again since. He has a lot of exposure.


----------



## Judycat (Oct 17, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i know living with a mask sucks but continuing to mask up in public and continuing to distance as best you can will help keep you that much safer. my mom thinks i should just mask up and go to the grocery store. i want to but at the same time i figure i'm exposed enough at work that i don't want to double it by shopping every 2 wks. just because i'm vaccinated doesn't guarantee that i won't still get horribly sick and die. given my comorbidities. so i may just choose to stay home and continue getting my groceries delivered whether my family likes it or not. if they wanna call me names and give me a hard time that's fine. it's not their life.


You're right it's not their life.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2021)

Both my husband and I had C-19 March 2020... he much worse than me...

We opted not to have the vaccine knowing we had a certain immunity to C-19, and he went to work and was enclosed in an area away from others... and I chose to stay home only going out when absolutely necessary  .. but 18months on, I have chosen to be vaccinated ( i got the first vaccine in August and will get the second before the end of October.. ..there's no guarantee I will ever get C-19 again, but if I do I might not survive it un-vaccinated, so I'd rather not push my luck, having had pneumonia twice in my life already ...and I really want to be able to travel and live my life as much as normal..
...I still wear masks in enclosed public places...

O/H ...has decided despite being so poorly with it for almost 3 weeks in 2020,  and working outside of the home among people again now,   that he won't have the vaccine... he is of the same mind as some people here, and that he doesn't feel it's safe  in the long term for his body... my daughter feels the same..


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2021)

@Alligatorob I pray all in your family get well soon.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 17, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Hey being too careful never hurt anyone!  Do what makes you feel comfortable, don't worry about what others think.


Amen


----------



## win231 (Oct 17, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i know living with a mask sucks but continuing to mask up in public and continuing to distance as best you can will help keep you that much safer. my mom thinks i should just mask up and go to the grocery store. i want to but at the same time i figure i'm exposed enough at work that i don't want to double it by shopping every 2 wks. just because i'm vaccinated doesn't guarantee that i won't still get horribly sick and die. given my comorbidities. so i may just choose to stay home and continue getting my groceries delivered whether my family likes it or not. if they wanna call me names and give me a hard time that's fine. it's not their life.


Family that "Calls you names" & "Gives you a hard time"  because of your health choices is not family; they're just controlling idiots.
Much like anyone here.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 17, 2021)

My daughter and son in law came to Idaho from California this weekend to purchase and drive home a motorhome that our friend was selling. They left our 16 yo granddaughter home with her 18 yo brother. Today both she and her boyfriend tested positive for Covid. They kind of expected it because her boyfriend is on the high school football team and the team is in quarantine due to several cases. Hoping they both have mild cases. 18 yo grandson had it about 6 weeks ago,mild case and nobody else in the house got it-and my daughter is sure that she had it about 3 months ago but didn`t get tested. She was sick for 3 weeks and lost her taste and smell. That`s one reason I worry about this granddaughter having it-she weighs next to nothing as it is-91 pounds and 5 feet tall. She is teeny-tiny. Her cousin,same age,had it a month ago and has lost A LOT of weight due to no taste or smell-no food is appealing. Alyssa can`t afford to lose any weight. Joey could because she`s 5~7" and was about 135. Now she is 110. They are keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 17, 2021)

Oh,I should mention that the only vaccinated one in both families is my daughter that just came here-and she just got her first shot last week. Oh wait,I`m wrong. Other daughter got hers too,back in August,and still got Covid but was mildly sick for two days and then was fine.


----------



## Alizerine (Oct 17, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Thanks for your sharing, @Alligatorob
> I hope yours will all be well.
> 
> And I am sorry for your family's loss,
> during these difficult times....@Alizerine


Thank you, Kaila.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 17, 2021)

Prayers for the families who are dealing directly with the virus.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 17, 2021)

Indeed, prayers are needed for the many who continue to get infected with the virus.


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 17, 2021)

This summer, after returning from a trip, I got Covid-19. I had not been vaccinated. I went to urgent care and they gave me antibiotics because I had asthma at one time in my life. My other family members also had it. No one was vaccinated. The only person who got hospitalized was my 87 year old mother. And she was in the hospital for 10 days with oxygen. What I found out from a friend doctor is that you have to watch this Covid disease. Around days 7-9  is when it can turn nasty as it's traveling down into the lungs. That's what happened to my mom. She was doing ok, then I had to call the ambulance on her because she had difficulty breathing. It was day 7 when this happened to her. Also, we were calling the nurses every day and talking to them (imagine four sisters all calling from different parts of the world!). They were telling us my mom might need to come home with oxygen. At one point, I challenged the nurse and asked her if they had allowed my mom to stand up and walk, and also if anyone had bathed her. Walking allows the lungs to work better. They had not. Now mind you, my mom had been laying there in bed all this time, not moving. So they lifted her up, got her out of bed, and had her try and walk. Also, she was bathed. Guess what? She got out of the hospital three days later without oxygen. The medicines they gave her were remdesivir, antibiotics, Vitamin D, Vitamin C, Zinc, and Steroids (near the end).


----------

